
The Motif of Employee Motivations (and how to leverage them). - paulsb
http://foundread.com/2008/04/15/the-motif-of-employee-motivations-and-how-to-leverage-them/
======
mosburger
I love this post. I even wrote a little mini-response to it on my own blog.

I liked it mostly because it made me think really hard about what motivated
me, and I concluded that it's not programming, which is what I do for a
living. I really enjoy being a business domain-expert and architect.

It really helped me realize why I've never been as happy at my current gig as
I was in the past. And it made me realize a big part of why entrepreneurship
is so appealing to me.

Wow - what a moment of clarity. Thank you for writing this, Carleen Hawn!

~~~
gruseom
"Carleen Hawn" must be an error. That dude in the picture is no Carleen Hawn.
(Actually, it's Chris Lyman, who's written some good posts before. Scroll to
bottom.)

Thanks for the comment. I wouldn't have read the article based on the title
alone, and I'm glad I did.

------
dangoldin
Wow. Great post. Although the concept itself isn't too novel it's presented
very well and makes this a very quick read.

The anecdote is interesting as well and helps prove the point.

------
johnrob
Instead of asking what motivates, which makes the interview awkward, why not
just assume the candidate wants all three and just show them how he/she can
obtain them?

Does anyone else hate questions about motivation, or is it just me? It feels
too personal for a first time conversation with someone.

~~~
ralphc
It's just you. I would love to be asked that during an interview. At this
point in my life I want to "aggressively grow my skill set". I DON'T want to
be a CEO. If that guy asked me the question, and we decide that he couldn't
help me, we'd shake hands and part company. And we'd both be much happier for
it.

------
evanjacobs
I see the acquisition of skills as a side effect of building cool and useful
applications (or platforms).

Therefore I would refine the second motivating factor to be: "I want to build
something cool and useful that scales to meet the demands of millions of
customers".

------
omfut
I just loved this article. Its so rare to see such leaders in this industry. I
have worked for so many startups and so far, i have rarely seen such leaders.
Wish to see someone in future who can help me acheive my vision

